# What is your favorite gadget?



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Looking for birthday present ideas and thought you guys might have some cool ideas for blokes gadget birthday present?

Any ideas?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

My mother in law




She knows everything 

Dave p


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

I was going to say the wife Dave but yes its a close call :lol: :lol:


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

It might be nice for you to get rid of your mother in law but not nice for anyone else :lol: 

Nothing against mother in laws honest!


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Maybe I should change the title to exclude wives, mother in laws and girlfriends


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

My latest (and best!) gadget is an HTC Desire S android phone. My two older children, who have an iPhone 3G and a Blackberry respectively, have been so impressed that they are both saying that they will switch to an android phone when their contracts end. I think the latest Samsung Galaxy S is a better phone still but costs more than my Desire S.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

She comes complete with Swiss army mouth :lol: :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## Rocles (May 1, 2005)

By a mile, it's the HTC Desire w/ Android OS ... blows away the iph*ne ... off to get me tin hat :lol:


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

peribro said:


> My latest (and best!) gadget is an HTC Desire S android phone. My two older children, who have an iPhone 3G and a Blackberry respectively, have been so impressed that they are both saying that they will switch to an android phone when their contracts end. I think the latest Samsung Galaxy S is a better phone still but costs more than my Desire S.


Samsung Galaxy S11 has completely blown away my thinking about Smartphones. It is brilliant!!!.
Gerry


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

My contract don't end till next April  
It'll all have changed by then :lol:


----------



## bertieburstner (May 1, 2005)

*gadget*

Swiss Army multitool it's lush!


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Lots of posts about Android phones. I must admit to loving my techy gadgets but I have never really used my phone for anything other than making calls on. In fact my contract, and it is a contract, is about 7 years old. It's with three when they first came out and I don't pay a monthly fee but I pay by direct debit IF I make any calls. It's about 10p a min, none of the top up or pay X per month for 18-24 months. I think my yearly bill is about £10 if that.

So what am I missing with these smart/android phones?


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

GerryD said:


> Samsung Galaxy S11 has completely blown away my thinking about Smartphones. It is brilliant!!!.
> Gerry


......... and it's £460 - 8O


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

My sisters and I clubbed together to get our dad a Kindle. He loves it. It'll also save us carting an extra suitcase full of his books when we meet up with them in France next month. I did make him download my own little book though - which was a bit cheeky!

Lesley


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

ched999uk said:


> Looking for birthday present ideas and thought you guys might have some cool ideas for blokes gadget birthday present?
> 
> Any ideas?


Hi

If you don't want to spend the earth :wink:

How about a Leatherman Micra?

My favorite gadget and I always carry it with me : 
Micra <<

My second favorite is another more expensive Leatherman tool called "Crunch" << 
Its really handy for getting little old ladies out of horses hooves :lol: ( don't worry it's an old joke that I have mangled)

Mike


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Oooo, Spykal, I like the look of that."Crunch" <<

I might be tempted myself. Does it come in pink?

Lesley


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

A bottle opener because you can never have too many :lol: :lol: :lol: in case one breaks.

Joe


----------



## chubs (Jun 5, 2010)

I Pod best thing my wife ever bought me. It drowns out soaps and reality TV.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Anything but a bloody phone, of any type, peace and quiet gone forever, turn the damn things off unless you need to make a call. :lol: :lol: :lol: 


There are so many wonderful gadgets it's really hard to find one which sticks out.

Or so our lass says. :wink: :wink:

Moving on,

I like the inverter, the combined TV/DVD/Freeview in the MH, wish they'd stick a hard drive in one.

LED lighting, we have a couple of blue single LEDs out of site over the bed, which just give dim glow to go to the loo in the wee small hours.

Can't think of anything else.


----------



## mags52 (May 9, 2010)

I'm not a bloke but I do love gadgets and my favourite is my Samsung Galaxy Tab. Smaller than an I Pad but full of fun features. A wonderful thing.
Happy shopping
Mags


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> My mother in law
> 
> She knows everything
> 
> Dave p


Nah you need a calculator.. :wink:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

*How about a Briefcase Toilet?*










*or a for that hurried meal when the food is just TOO hot...a fan fork*


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

rayrecrok said:


> DTPCHEMICALS said:
> 
> 
> > My mother in law
> ...


He's got one - it just can't calculate.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I have a gadget which can be screwed on a bed.

It does the washing, cooks and can do the weekly shop.

It is limited as it can't drive or operate the TV remote control.

Does tend to become noisy with age and an intermittent starter.

??????????????


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

If the recipient has a day job and spends most of that sitting at a desk, then I really like my Sony digital photoframe (better picture quality and more interesting composition functions IMHO than the cheapo ones from eg. tescos).

Ideal companion to a digital camera. Memory stick holds thousands of photos. 

I have it on all day on the desk next to me randomly cycling through photos of places we've been, things we've done.

Mind you, it does tend to make you miserable and to wish you were out and about in the 'van....


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

A Tiny Torch with the most amazing light. (He can never have too many)
A Knife with the most amazing sharp blade (He can never have too many)
A watch with twenty seven amazing buttons (He can never have too many)

Ca


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

CaGreg said:


> A Tiny Torch with the most amazing light. (He can never have too many)
> A Knife with the most amazing sharp blade (He can never have too many)
> A watch with twenty seven amazing buttons (He can never have too many)
> 
> Ca


Sounds like you know men very well 
Thanks


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> I have a gadget which can be screwed on a bed.
> 
> It does the washing, cooks and can do the weekly shop.
> 
> ...


Hi John Just seen this post :lol: :lol:
Is your gadget still communicating with you?


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

http://www.johnlewis.com/230654518/Product.aspx?source=63258


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

headlamp so he can see in to dark corners and use both hands to fix things without my 'help'.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

My Commodore 64 computer.

It has this amazing game of ping pong which I never get tired of playing.


----------

